# 6 Steps To Growing A Greener Vegetable Garden



## fredb (Jul 15, 2010)

My wife and I are creating a small vegetable garden in my back yard. We practice green living. This post could not have came at a better time. I especially like the tip to "use paper towel holders to create a cutworm-proof collar, add shredded newspaper to the compost pile". Thanks for the tip, will do!


----------



## Gary1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Correct domain is AmpleHarvest.org, not AmpleHarvest.com


----------

